# Ted Nugent



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

last night i got to see Ted Nugent at packard music hall here in warren, oh (the 3rd time i've seen him over the years). MAN, what a show... i hope to live to be 69 let alone be up on a stage doing what he does AT 69. this was by far the greatest show i've seen in a long time.. it's not too often you walk away from a concert thinking WOW, that was amazing. he is a true american. he started the show by playing the anthem and never looked back. if you get a chance to see him, go.. i know if i ever get another chance, i will be there for sure.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

My wife and daughter went to see lady gaga last night at the Cavs arena

more like lady gag imo


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Wango Tango, Wang Dang, Stranglehold, Hey Baby... what an amazing guitarist/ songwriter that guy is ...... No shortage of other talents as well.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Sweaty Teddy/The Neanderthal Man of Rock, take your pick. They all apply.
The man bleeds Red, White and Blue. Just like alot of us here!


----------



## bikerman67 (Apr 12, 2004)

he is playing in obetz Saturday night for a free concert


----------



## lustofcrappies (Jun 19, 2017)

Seen Uncle Ted at the Nutter center near Dayton. Shot a flaming arrow into his name display from the rafters and hit the anthem on his guitar. What a show.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

"Great White Buffalo", "Stranglehold" and " Journey to the Center of the Mind"(my era) with the Amboy Dukes. Nugent rocks!


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a VCR!!


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

Ive seen him 12 times starting in 1977. and i even remember a few of them..the 1st one was with scorpions and acdc..good times.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Do you know that Ted claimed to use some strange methods to dodge the draft back in the day? Look that up. I liked his music but he lost my respect once I learned about that.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

FOSR said:


> Do you know that Ted claimed to use some strange methods to dodge the draft back in the day? Look that up. I liked his music but he lost my respect once I learned about that.


Anybody that touts their patriotism and dodges military service is a loser. Fake patriot.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

ezbite said:


> last night i got to see Ted Nugent at packard music hall here in warren, oh (the 3rd time i've seen him over the years). MAN, what a show... i hope to live to be 69 let alone be up on a stage doing what he does AT 69. this was by far the greatest show i've seen in a long time.. it's not too often you walk away from a concert thinking WOW, that was amazing. he is a true american. he started the show by playing the anthem and never looked back. if you get a chance to see him, go.. i know if i ever get another chance, i will be there for sure.


Nugent recalled his glee at evading the chance to defend his country (though he mixed up the 1-Y and 4-F deferments). “And in the mail I got this big juicy 4-F,” he said. “They’d call dead people before they’d call my ass.”


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Not to mention he made himself the legal guardian of a 17 year old when he was 30 because she was too young to marry him.
What a great American indeed.

Isn't he supposed to be dead or in jail because of Obama's second term? What a joke


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ezbite said:


> last night i got to see Ted Nugent at packard music hall here in warren, oh (the 3rd time i've seen him over the years). MAN, what a show... i hope to live to be 69 let alone be up on a stage doing what he does AT 69. this was by far the greatest show i've seen in a long time.. it's not too often you walk away from a concert thinking WOW, that was amazing. he is a true american. he started the show by playing the anthem and never looked back. if you get a chance to see him, go.. i know if i ever get another chance, i will be there for sure.


Damn! How was the crowd, and did they advertise this show at all? I never knew he was coming, and I'd have loved the chance to see Uncle Ted live! Now I'm kind of po'd! 



RR Pirate said:


> "Great White Buffalo", "Stranglehold" and " Journey to the Center of the Mind"(my era) with the Amboy Dukes. Nugent rocks!


The live version of Great White Buffalo is my all time favorite Nuge song. I was driving to work when I heard Journey to the Center of the Mind for the first time on the radio. I was an instant fan!

And for the critics, you are certainly entitled to your opinions. It might interest you to know that John Wayne dodged the draft as well. And the list of those who did is far too long to get into here. 

The Vietnam war was an immoral undertaking where young American lives were sacrificed for geopolitical nonsense and corporate greed! My Mom was as patriotic as anybody, but I was eligible for the draft. She told if my draft notice came, I was heading to Canada! My Uncle was regular army, serving as a basic training Drill Sergeant. He was re-assigned to be a "military advisor" in South Vietnam. He was not that far from being able to retire from the Army, but his current hitch came up about halfway through his tour of duty in Nam. When they came to him with his re-up papers, he refused to sign them! He told them that if they wanted him to re-up, they had to get him out of that God-forsaken Hell hole! 

I realize that I'm perilously close to violating the TOS, so I'll shut up now! But, it needed to be said!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

FOSR said:


> Do you know that Ted claimed to use some strange methods to dodge the draft back in the day? Look that up. I liked his music but he lost my respect once I learned about that.


i did look it up, he denies it, snoops said its unproven.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Well at least you have to give him credit for not having died in a hotel room.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Would have loved to seen the show. I think the guy is really talented and entertaining. Plus i wanted in before the lock. Lol


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Big Nugent fan here.

Great White Buffalo is one of my all time favorite songs.

Yeah, he talks a lot of talk, but he walks the walk as well. He supports the troops and the 2nd amendment. 

Rock on Motor City Madman!


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

Ya can't grill it till ya kill it....yup!


----------



## lustofcrappies (Jun 19, 2017)

Lets not forget how he paid homage to the Great Fred Bear either....one of the most chilling parts of the song....“If some of our teenage thrill seekers really want to go out and get a thrill, let them go up into the Northwest and tangle with the Grizzly Bear, the Polar Bear, and the Brown Bear. They will get their kicks, and it will cleanse their souls.”


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I like him as a person for the most part. I'd absolutely love to sit around a camp fire and talk hunting with him. 

I don't particularly care for his music, but I do recognize that he is talented.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow, after some of the negative posts I looked up Ted on my friend Google. He certainly has had some questionable events in his past....... He does still unquestionably rock. 

I'm thinkin I wouldn't let him babysit though.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Lets see , Draft dodger . Pedophile along with convicted game poacher. Thats Teddy


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

yep, seems some of you got it all figured out..

but your keyboard cowboying still isn't going to make me change my mind, it was a great show and i'll go again if i get a chance, I like Ted Nugent.. if you don't like Ted Nugent fine, maybe start your own Ted bashing tread instead of bashing him on mine..


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Wish I could have been sitting there next to ya ez.
Have seen Nuge a couple times and he always does it up right. 
Are all the animal rights activist still demonstrating outside of his events?

A couple things Nuge does good besides put on a heck of a concert...

http://www.tednugent.com/about/kamp-for-kids/

http://www.tednugent.com/nuge-honors-troops-presents-mortgage-free-home-to-vet/

http://outdoorchannel.com/article.aspx?id=14556

https://1800accountant.com/blog/client-spotlight-going-whole-hog-to-help-wounded-veterans/


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Nope, no demonstration, Which was kind of a suprise to me.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> yep, seems some of you got it all figured out..
> 
> but your keyboard cowboying still isn't going to make me change my mind, it was a great show and i'll go again if i get a chance, I like Ted Nugent.. if you don't like Ted Nugent fine, maybe start your own Ted bashing tread instead of bashing him on mine..


I'm proud of ya Tom. You were polite to all the rude haters that felt the need to hijack your post. I know what you really wanted to type.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

free concert tonight ! 8/26/2017 (South Columbus)
8:30-11:00
Ted Nugent @ Obetz Zuchinifest


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Nugent is the MAN! Wish i could argrue like him in a debate. Man is an American to the core....we need more of that in these times.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Saw the Nuge at the old Richfield Coliseum in the early 80's 9th row floor seats. Helluva show and my hearing finally returned the next day.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> I'm proud of ya Tom. You were polite to all the rude haters that felt the need to hijack your post. I know what you really wanted to type.


LOL, thanks buddy. my IGNORE list just got about 1/2 dozen larger today


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Iam an uncle Ted fan, I agree he is American to the core, yes he has his faults and made mistakes.... haven't we all? Bottom line he still I believe is good for the sport of hunting.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bulafisherman said:


> Iam an uncle Ted fan, I agree he is American to the core, yes he has his faults and made mistakes.... haven't we all? Bottom line he still I believe is good for the sport of hunting.


...and our gun rights.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Ted sure does like his 1911's.....some people might feel differently about him now


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Why would anyone expect Ted Nugent to be perfect? He is a normal human-which means he probably made a mistake or two in his life. Everyone does. So what. The guy rocks and he is a patriot, conservative, gun enthusiast, hunter, conservationist, etc. I can't help but to like the guy. I'm glad to have him out there carrying on.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

robertj298 said:


> Lets see , Draft dodger . Pedophile along with convicted game poacher. Thats Teddy


And he owns some of those ichy black rifles that take 30 round mags.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I always and still do think Ted is one of the best rockers that ever lived! His piece on Michigan Out of Doors "bragging board" I love. It shows his true talent. If you have not heard it you've got to. 
I was shocked to here political rants. Lost a little respect.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Seems he likes young girls and glocks....both a no go for me! lol

https://www.facebook.com/search/str...5ZWUyOWQ0MjBjNGVlOTMwNDEzOGYyMjFlZjZmNmUifQ==


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Intensities in Ten Cities. Just enjoy it for the Rockn Roll. Not sure any Pro rockers make a good role model, nor should they.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

He is one of the best guitarist, IMO. He is not afraid to speak his mind! He will only go to very edge of political science, after years of head butting the system, you soon learn about that fine line.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

chicken hawk


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

^^^^^^
I say, I say, "Hey Boy! So you wanna be a chicken hawk!"


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Tbomb55 said:


> chicken hawk


Don't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Ted Nugent was part of the first concert I attended in 1976. Opener was Artful Dodger. Rush was the headliner. $5.50 in advance, $6.00 day of the show! Allen Theatre in CLE.
If you play Ted real loud in your boat I swear it attracts the perch.


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

How was the show in Obetz?


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Geez BlueMax, must've been a good show. Artful Dodger... great band, had a real big Northeast Ohio following.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

I think we all remember our first concert. For me in 71,( Chicago at the Canton Memorial auditorium) it involved multiple firsts. Ha ha ha


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Mine was Grand Funk Railroad at Cleveland Public Hall. Early to mid '70's if I remember right.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> Mine was Grand Funk Railroad at Cleveland Public Hall. Early to mid '70's if I remember right.


man youre old...caught in the act??


----------



## WETSHIRT (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm the same age as Ted and we went different ways during the Viet Nam war. Getting toward the other end of life has taught me that a person's idea of what patriotism is can change as we mature. I have great respect for him and am a fan!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

My first concert was,Jethro Tull,Mountain, Three Dog Night, Neil Diamond and Rare Earth. Just a few of the many in dozens of countries, while in the military. Plus three Bob Hope USO shows, we provided security for them. We didn't get to really watch much, however we did get to meet with them personally, after and sometimes before the shows.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Slade, suzie Quattro, and tommy Quattro.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

crappie4me said:


> Ive seen him 12 times starting in 1977. and i even remember a few of them..the 1st one was with scorpions and acdc..good times.


That show was a good one... AC/DC in their prime, Terrible Ted and the newest band 'The Scorpions' ... Rock n Roll


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

boatnut said:


> Seems he likes young girls and glocks....both a no go for me! lol
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/search/str/artemis+arms/keywords_blended_featured_posts?esd=eyJlc2lkIjoiUzpfSTM3MTI4OTA5NjM4MDk1Mzo4MDI4ODg5MDk4ODc2MzQiLCJwc2lkIjp7IjM3MTI4OTA5NjM4MDk1Mzo4MDI4ODg5MDk4ODc2MzQiOiJVenBmU1RNM01USTRPVEE1TmpNNE1EazFNem80TURJNE9EZzVNRGs0T0RjMk16UT0ifSwiY3JjdCI6InRleHQiLCJjc2lkIjoiNDI5ZWUyOWQ0MjBjNGVlOTMwNDEzOGYyMjFlZjZmNmUifQ==


yea, tell me you wouldnt rock that weapon....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)




----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

WETSHIRT said:


> I'm the same age as Ted and we went different ways during the Viet Nam war. Getting toward the other end of life has taught me that a person's idea of what patriotism is can change as we mature. I have great respect for him and am a fan!


and i sir, have a great respect for you! thank you!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ezbite said:


> and i sir, have a great respect for you! thank you!


thats not just a generic reply, i mean that from my heart deeply.. thank you.. and thank you for posting..


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Uncle Teddy likes 'real' guns too...


----------



## lustofcrappies (Jun 19, 2017)

MIGHTY said:


> Ted sure does like his 1911's.....some people might feel differently about him now


Nah.... he is the one the made the 10mm Glock famous on call of the wild


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Uncle Teddy likes 'real' guns too...
> View attachment 244525


is that a glock


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> is that a glock


Noooo....lol!
To 'pretty' for a glock.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

ezbite said:


> i did look it up, he denies it, snoops said its unproven.


Strange that he repeated the story from 77 in a Detroit Free Press interview in 1990. I guess he made it up ... twice!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I like his music. I've never herd him live. So say now compared to 30 years ago,how does he sound? Still got it?

As for role model,patriot,draft dodger,etc. It is what it is. Many of the musicians we listen to,actors we watch, sports heros,are far from perfect people.

If he plays good music he plays good music.

I lose respect for people that commit suicide. But I don't stop listening to there music,or watching them act. They where never my role model nor will they ever be. My father was one of my role models. And I'm my son's #1 role model as far as I can tell.
Not some rock star,or actor,or big time sports figure. I respect them not so much admire them......


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Never got to see ted in concert, Black Sabbath a few times,grand funk, yes,BTO, those were some years to remember, a little fuzzy memories but some good ones


----------

